# Variety Aged Mischeif



## Nev&Remus (Nov 4, 2015)

We have four boys - Xeno at 14 months, Neville and Remus at 10 months and Ablie at 4 months. The three older boys are pretty content in what they do, settled into a routine and know what they like. Albie still being pretty young likes to play a lot, the older boys sometimes don't like to cooperate. I'm toying with the idea of maybe adding one/two more babies to the mischeif so that Albie has someone nearer his own age to play with. I know there's rarely a downside to more rats but the question stands. Would it be worth it?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

If you have a big enough cage, funds for vet care ($200/rat over his lifetime minimum), and are ok with the possibility of getting another cage if the new rats somehow don't get along with your resident rats, if more potential NEUTERS is not a problem with you, if you have enough time, if more cleaning is ok...then yes it is worth it. If you go ahead and retake more rats, two would be better than 1 IMO. So no rat is left alone for 3 weeks during the quarantine and if intro takes a long time (not likely, but a possibility) the new rat won't be alone.


----------



## Nev&Remus (Nov 4, 2015)

Vet care and potential neuters not a problem. Our cage can hold up to six rats so space no issue either. The time I can give them, I switched my routine to make these guys my priority every morning and night. I can definitely give my love to two more. I know there's always the possibility they won't get on, we've seen that with Xeno's dominance issues this time around. Do you think Albie would benefit from friends his own age?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Nev&Remus said:


> Vet care and potential neuters not a problem. Our cage can hold up to six rats so space no issue either. The time I can give them, I switched my routine to make these guys my priority every morning and night. I can definitely give my love to two more. I know there's always the possibility they won't get on, we've seen that with Xeno's dominance issues this time around. Do you think Albie would benefit from friends his own age?


Yes, he would benefit from friends his own age To make the intro easier on your rats and on you, either get very well socialized rats from a rescue or find a great breeder. That way you won't have to deal with potential skittish pet store rats that would set your resident rats back in trust training and delay the intros- not to mention a higher probability to get bad tempered and unhealthy rats which would benefit no one. Good luck. Whatever you decide, keep us updated


----------



## Andromeda (Apr 28, 2016)

Definitely try to get another rat around 4 months, not too much younger. If you can only find ones that are younger, adopt a pair if you can.


----------



## Nev&Remus (Nov 4, 2015)

So we're still toying with this idea. We have Xeno who we neutered last Friday so still recovering (but doing great!) and Neville is alpha, undisputed now Xeno has no 'manhood' haha. Remus has yet to establish his status with Albie (the youngest) so they have a scuffle every now and then. Albie is always looking for someone to play with. I know having another one/two boys closer to his age would do wonders for him. BUT would you add to the mischief right now? It's Remus I worry about, he hasn't found his place in the new set up yet. We only got Xeno and Albie 8ish weeks ago. Would adding another pair 'harm' him?


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

If you wait for things to settle, then adding more would just stir everything up again. Everyone would have to reestablish themselves.

I also really don't like keeping cages at maximum capacity.


----------



## Nev&Remus (Nov 4, 2015)

RatAtat2693 said:


> I also really don't like keeping cages at maximum capacity.


Now you got me. Six boys in an 'up to six' cage.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

What cage do you have? You could try configuring a smaller cage on to it or if it is a SCN you could get an add on.


----------



## Nev&Remus (Nov 4, 2015)

We have the four storey Adventura cage - http://www.littlepetwarehouse.co.uk...ra-huge-metal-rat-ferret-chinchilla-cage.html. I've just put the dimensions into a cage size calculator and it came back at suitable for 13. Not sure how accurate that is lol but I think it was my husband that said it'd fit 6 when he bought it for us.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't know about 13 but its plenty of room for 6. Those calculators say a single cn is suitable for 6 rats but personally, I think thats pushing it. I think 4 per unit is better.


----------



## Nev&Remus (Nov 4, 2015)

Ha can you imagine 13? I think we're leaning towards a couple of babies. Alb needs someone to play with! And the plan was always 6 in total anyway.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Nev&Remus said:


> We have the four storey Adventura cage - http://www.littlepetwarehouse.co.uk...ra-huge-metal-rat-ferret-chinchilla-cage.html. I've just put the dimensions into a cage size calculator and it came back at suitable for 13. Not sure how accurate that is lol but I think it was my husband that said it'd fit 6 when he bought it for us.


I got 13 rats when using 2.5 cubic feet per rat, which more accurate. But doesn't matter here since it is way big enough for 6 rats


----------



## Nev&Remus (Nov 4, 2015)

6 is the limit haha. At 5am when I let them out before work, I cannot imagine any more than that haha.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Does the height include the stand?

Otherwise, you're good.

Yeah, I had to put six in the SCN, and I wasn't happy about it. Now that Rome is gone, though, that leaves five, and once the babies are big enough, they'll get the DFN.


----------



## Nev&Remus (Nov 4, 2015)

We bit the bullet. Searching for breeders for the last few days who had babies ready to go and got these two sweeties. 10 weeks old so not too much of an age difference from Albie. Meet Horace and Viktor. Daddy wanted a darker coloured boy, I think Viktor fits the bill!


----------



## Nev&Remus (Nov 4, 2015)

RatAtat2693 said:


> Does the height include the stand?Otherwise, you're good.Yeah, I had to put six in the SCN, and I wasn't happy about it. Now that Rome is gone, though, that leaves five, and once the babies are big enough, they'll get the DFN.


It doesn't, stand is separate from the measurements.


----------



## DragonGate (May 3, 2016)

Take a look at this thread. I found JAnimal's post #8 very helpful. http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?314154-Critter-Nation-Double-or-Single

The actual cage space of height is 24 inches, the stand adds to make it 39 inches.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Nev&Remus said:


> We bit the bullet. Searching for breeders for the last few days who had babies ready to go and got these two sweeties. 10 weeks old so not too much of an age difference from Albie. Meet Horace and Viktor. Daddy wanted a darker coloured boy, I think Viktor fits the bill!


Congrats on your new babies. They are very pretty. It's great you went with a breeder, your rats will be easier to bond with


----------



## Nev&Remus (Nov 4, 2015)

DragonGate said:


> Take a look at this thread. I found JAnimal's post #8 very helpful. http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?314154-Critter-Nation-Double-or-SingleThe actual cage space of height is 24 inches, the stand adds to make it 39 inches.


Thank you! Very useful. Thanks Griboulli. Pretty happy with our decision. They're little cuties.


----------

